# Stabilization Question



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2013)

I just found a box of blanks I ran through the chamber about 8 months ago but never cooked. There's only a few blanks but they are nice, and I'm wondering if I need to run them again or if I can just put them in the oven. It doesn't look like any more resin tahn normal has drained out. 

I don't see what it would hurt, but has anyone ever cooked any blanks that had been "resinated" for a long period of time before going into the oven?


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 13, 2013)

I have run blanks through my chamber and let them sit a week before baking them. They cured up just fine. For pens or stoppers, I bet they will harden up pretty well.


----------



## jetcn1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Kevin, Not a problem . Some days I may stabilize 20 -30 call blanks and not get them all cured , so after a couple of days I have alot of blanks on the bench. I have some blanks siting around for 3 -4 weeks before I cured them . If you are using ZK TR90 resin you will not have a problem . Troy


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 14, 2013)

Thats good info! Thanks for the question and the answers.


----------

